# 4 well but...



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Looks like fun! The price was posted but it was in foreign units. About 300 somethings.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

1 wheel drive..... 8^(


----------



## takoon (Jul 4, 2012)

yes 1 well


----------

